# Athlon II X2 stock cooler?



## Frick (Aug 14, 2009)

I will probably upgrade my system within a couple of weeks (or months ), and I will get a 785g board and an Athlon II x2 240. I will probably not mess with any overclocking (to begin with) amd I'm on a tight budget, so what I basicly want to know is this:

Is the stock cooler loud?

If you know you will be rewarded with a cookie. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## BroBQ (Aug 14, 2009)

Stock cooler is jus fine. You can't hear it and it keeps things cool.

Don't worry about buying one. And since you wont be overclocking.... No worries


----------



## Frick (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks alot mate! 

I might get better cooling later on when the urge for oc builds up though..


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 14, 2009)

Hah, your in the same boat as me. I plan on upgrading to a Athlon II as well.

@Morrison5891: That is great to hear. Do you suggest a upgrade to the cooler for slight over clocking? (Like a few hundred  mhz)


----------



## BroBQ (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a AMD Kuma 7750 2.7ghz  overclocked to 3.2ghz with the stock cooler, and my temps are great.


----------



## 64NOMIS (Aug 18, 2009)

While the stock cooler is fine, it would be interesting if you could find a stock cooler for one of the higher TDP parts like a Phenom II X4 940 or 955 and use that. Someone who has invested in a 3rd party cooler might be willing to part with their stock cooler cheap. That would work very well and, combined with good case ambient, buy you the headroom you seek.


----------



## fritoking (Aug 18, 2009)

i just built an athlon II  245  with a real cheap ecs board and have been pleasantly surprised by the performance....its a quick little system for 115 $ for the mb/cpu combo.....i havent tried to oc it at all.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I too am very close to buying a 250, I just wish there was a BE Athlon II with an unlocked multiplier.


----------



## fritoking (Aug 18, 2009)

well i just built it to upgrade one of the kids pcs....we play cod4, codwaw,left 4 dead...alot of newer games  on it w/ a 4650 and 2 gb of pc26400...its a nice little machine.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 18, 2009)

LOL, I'm looking to drop it in the machine with the HD4890...the X2 4200+ still plays the modern games just fine, but it really does hold the HD4890 back.


----------



## fritoking (Aug 18, 2009)

actually im looking to sell my 9600 be for a phenom ii .........in my main rig that is.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 19, 2009)

Phenom duocore AM3 socket 3.1gig   run at 43 celciuswith stock cooler


----------



## cindylo (Aug 21, 2009)

*BE Careful!*

Hey I just got a regor athlon II x2. Its a 2.8GHz and acually don't listen to these guys the stock cooler the stock fan is very well built. alot better than intel fans if you have a micro atx board (like i have) or an mini atx then that fan is more than capable of cooling the hole front board! The fan is very fast and powerful but quiet the heatsink is very easy to put in and the fan generates alot of air! the cpu is more than powerful enough to play supreme commander 2.


----------



## Cheeseball (Aug 21, 2009)

Does the stock Athlon II X2 fan come with heatpipes (like the 6000+/Phenom heatsink) or is it all aluminum?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 21, 2009)

Theres no Heatpipe on a phenom heatsink. I have bought a 550 black edition  its almost the athlon heatsink but with fins on 4 sides. 



Cheeseball said:


> Does the stock Athlon II X2 fan come with heatpipes (like the 6000+/Phenom heatsink) or is it all aluminum?


----------



## cindylo (Aug 21, 2009)

*Reply*

No it doesn't have heatpipes (be nice if it did though) it is all alumminum. Like I said though the fan cools the cpu very well and the heatsink disapates the heat and absorbes the cold air from fan rather well even though its stock. And the heat sink does a great job of putting the cold air on the cpu. I took the heat sink and fan off the cpu once and it was cold!


----------



## r9 (Aug 21, 2009)

Athlon II are great CPUs. Finally something really worthy from AMD. Both X2 and X4 are designed to be what they are so no extra power draw for nothing. I`v just played for a little with one just now. I clocked to 3.8GHz on clock cooler but on one poor mobo. It get 45C but when I touch the cooler it is not more than ambient. Great value for stock and overclocking finally worthy competitor for E5X00 even E7X00.


----------



## naoan (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't worry, AMD 45nm chip runs pretty cool, it'll be fine with the stock cooler, moreso if you don't overclock (not recommended though, mine oc'ed while undervolting  )


----------



## Frick (Aug 21, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I too am very close to buying a 250, I just wish there was a BE Athlon II with an unlocked multiplier.



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=231697

I don't know how legit that is or if anyone else have had any success, but it sure is interesting.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 21, 2009)

What's the max mem speed with the A2's IMC?
Is it 1333?


----------



## suraswami (Aug 21, 2009)

Frick said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=231697
> 
> I don't know how legit that is or if anyone else have had any success, but it sure is interesting.



nice find, hopefully its true.

BTW can someone tell if there will be any difference between F3 Windsor 2 x 1MB cache X2 5600 and this AII X2 240 performance wise?  any tests being done?


----------



## cindylo (Aug 21, 2009)

*Help!*

As I said I just got an athlon II x2 they came out sometime this year. I got a great deal for an 2.8ghz for 60.00 and free shipping at newegg. And I pugged in all of the componets 512mb kingston 800mhz,athlon II x2 2.8,asrock n68-s, and an geforce 8400 gs (plus an old 450watt power supply an old hard drive and an old cd drive). Turn it on (well accually I had to put it on the metal edge of the case because the power button cord was to short) and nothing the screen stayed blank. The hard drive came on all fans came on and the cd drive worked. The onboard nor my video card would post anything! And I know the psu was good and enough,the drives were fine and the video card gpu got hot so it was fine. but the cpu was cold it never worked. I had the heatsink and the fan off for over 30min and it was still cold! Is it the mobo a doa or is the cpu a doa?


----------



## suraswami (Aug 21, 2009)

cindylo said:


> As I said I just got an athlon II x2 they came out sometime this year. I got a great deal for an 2.8ghz for 60.00 and free shipping at newegg. And I pugged in all of the componets 512mb kingston 800mhz,athlon II x2 2.8,asrock n68-s, and an geforce 8400 gs (plus an old 450watt power supply an old hard drive and an old cd drive). Turn it on (well accually I had to put it on the metal edge of the case because the power button cord was to short) and nothing the screen stayed blank. The hard drive came on all fans came on and the cd drive worked. The onboard nor my video card would post anything! And I know the psu was good and enough,the drives were fine and the video card gpu got hot so it was fine. but the cpu was cold it never worked. I had the heatsink and the fan off for over 30min and it was still cold! Is it the mobo a doa or is the cpu a doa?



did u put the mobo on Raisers before fitting in the case?


----------



## Frick (Aug 21, 2009)

cindylo said:


> (well accually I had to put it on the metal edge of the case because the power button cord was to short)



Did you put the motherboard on metal without anything between? That means shortcuts.


----------



## cindylo (Aug 22, 2009)

*answer*

No I didn't put it on risers because it wouldn't have helped the power cord was like an inch to short. It wouldn't have mattered. And yes I took the shortcut of placing it on the metal edge of the case because even when I unscrewed it and lifted it and plugged the power cord in every which way it still wouldn't turn on. And once I did get it turn on the metal part of the case I lifted it and put a rectangle piece of red foam pad that came with it as pachaging. I the mobo doa or is the cpu doa?


----------



## cindylo (Aug 22, 2009)

Is my cpu doa or my mobo? All fans and hard drives turn on and power curculates throughout the board but it won't post and my cpu stays cold! the cpu won't engage (work or turn on)!


----------



## hat (Aug 22, 2009)

Did you just say that you didn't use the spacers when installing the motherboard?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 22, 2009)

Brain full of fuck...or shit depending where you come from 
Still funny hehe ..BTW ..The voice in your head that told you to do that ..he's schyzophrenic too
dont listen to him.


----------



## boomstik360 (Aug 22, 2009)

cindylo said:


> No I didn't put it on risers because it wouldn't have helped the power cord was like an inch to short. It wouldn't have mattered. And yes I took the shortcut of placing it on the metal edge of the case because even when I unscrewed it and lifted it and plugged the power cord in every which way it still wouldn't turn on. And once I did get it turn on the metal part of the case I lifted it and put a rectangle piece of red foam pad that came with it as pachaging. I the mobo doa or is the cpu doa?



Epic fail..................................................


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 22, 2009)

Well I will tell you one thing. They were not (or probably not)  DOA.


----------



## boomstik360 (Aug 22, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> Well I will tell you one thing. They were not (or probably not)  DOA.



Lol yeah very true.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 22, 2009)

Anyone ever wonder why no one has thought to make the back of the case covered in a thin layer of brass?


----------



## hat (Aug 23, 2009)

Nah. Without the risers, expansion cards (video cards, sound cards, etc) wouldn't fit properly.

Anyways on topic the stock cooler shouldn't be too loud. You can probably undervolt it a bit if temps bother you that much, but isn't it always cold in Sweden?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 23, 2009)

cindylo said:


> No I didn't put it on risers because it wouldn't have helped the power cord was like an inch to short. It wouldn't have mattered. And yes I took the shortcut of placing it on the metal edge of the case because even when I unscrewed it and lifted it and plugged the power cord in every which way it still wouldn't turn on. And once I did get it turn on the metal part of the case I lifted it and put a rectangle piece of red foam pad that came with it as pachaging. I the mobo doa or is the cpu doa?



as others have said, its likely you just killed it.


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 23, 2009)

hat said:


> Did you just say that you didn't use the spacers when installing the motherboard?



 this picture made me cried laughing


----------



## cindylo (Aug 24, 2009)

*What?*

What do you mean killed it?


----------



## Easo (Aug 24, 2009)

MohawkAngel said:


> Theres no Heatpipe on a phenom heatsink. I have bought a 550 black edition  its almost the athlon heatsink but with fins on 4 sides.



Mine PII 920 stock cooler has heatpipes with aluminium fins... I can give picture if you want to.


----------



## Cheeseball (Aug 24, 2009)

The Athlon 64 X2 6000+ (both Brisbane and Windsor), 9850/9950 Black Editions, and the higher end Phenom II X4s came with a twin-heatpipe HSF which was pretty good.


----------



## cindylo (Aug 25, 2009)

*Question!?!*

Will it harm,destroy, or kill a motherboard if you put it on the bare metal edge of a case to start it?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 25, 2009)

Easo said:


> Mine PII 920 stock cooler has heatpipes with aluminium fins... I can give picture if you want to.



Yes post picture im interested...thx


----------



## Easo (Aug 25, 2009)

MohawkAngel said:


> Yes post picture im interested...thx



Sorry for delay, had to find out i have lost digital camera data cable somewhere, and that memory card write locker is broken too, so its unwritable forever.
Pics taken with phone.


----------



## WSP (Aug 26, 2009)

cindylo said:


> As I said I just got an athlon II x2 they came out sometime this year. I got a great deal for an 2.8ghz for 60.00 and free shipping at newegg. And I pugged in all of the componets 512mb kingston 800mhz,athlon II x2 2.8,asrock n68-s, and an geforce 8400 gs (plus an old 450watt power supply an old hard drive and an old cd drive). Turn it on (well accually I had to put it on the metal edge of the case because the power button cord was to short) and nothing the screen stayed blank. The hard drive came on all fans came on and the cd drive worked. The onboard nor my video card would post anything! And I know the psu was good and enough,the drives were fine and the video card gpu got hot so it was fine. but the cpu was cold it never worked. I had the heatsink and the fan off for over 30min and it was still cold! Is it the mobo a doa or is the cpu a doa?


re-seated everything first.u might want to start it outside the case,see if ur mobo short with case or not.dont forget to attach the speaker buzzer to diagnose what went wrong.
Also,check ur bios version.make sure it is support ur cpu


----------



## WSP (Aug 26, 2009)

suraswami said:


> nice find, hopefully its true.
> 
> BTW can someone tell if there will be any difference between F3 Windsor 2 x 1MB cache X2 5600 and this AII X2 240 performance wise?  any tests being done?


I had own and abuse many kind of athlon64 x2.be it windsor or brisbane.and also athlon x2 (kuma).all were overclocked,and this athlonII X2 kicks their asses back to pre-historic.

4 examples,my AII X2 245 OC'ed to 3,6ghz with stock vcore,stock hsf.and its 3dmark06 only shy of 400points comparing to PII X2 550@3,5ghz

this 45nm amd remind me of glorious day of athlon64 s939.

Its magic works best at high-res gaming too (>1680x1050).it feels smoother than my e8200@3,6ghz.all with the same gfx (hd4850)


----------



## cindylo (Aug 26, 2009)

*question?*

Is there any way to test a cpu to see if it works? Is there any way to manually turn on a mobo besides power button?


----------



## hat (Aug 26, 2009)

You should make your own thread instead of hijacking this one. Anyway, you probably killed the motherboard by not using spacers.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 26, 2009)

hat said:


> You should make your own thread instead of hijacking this one. Anyway, you probably killed the motherboard by not using spacers.



and probably the cpu too, because I did the same thing on my first build and small smoke board and cpu dead , ram lived tho.


----------



## cindylo (Aug 27, 2009)

*Well no smoke!*

Well I got no smoke out of any parts and I powered the system up several times so I didn't fry it. If you have bad ram will your pc still post?


----------



## cindylo (Aug 27, 2009)

*Cpu!*

Can you test your cpu to see if it works?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2009)

cindy: just because the fans spin, doesnt mean anything. that just means the 12V rail on your PSU still works - nothing else.

you can test your CPU by putting it into a known working system.


----------



## WSP (Aug 27, 2009)

*Use debug card*



cindylo said:


> Can you test your cpu to see if it works?


use debug card.it will tell you about your system (mobo,cpu,ram,etc).even if your mobo/cpu are dead,the card still works


----------



## cindylo (Aug 27, 2009)

*?*

What is a debug card? Can a pc still work if the ram is bad? Can it sill post if the ram is bad?


----------



## cindylo (Aug 28, 2009)

*?*

I have 1 stick of 800 mhz 512 mb ram and my mobo has 2 ram slots. Do I need another stick for it to run at all?


----------



## rizla1 (Oct 18, 2009)

the cooler on these are great, very quiet i cant hear it over my gtx260  , stock volts are very high temps still low ,i undervolted it 2 1.25v stable and temps were 25-26c . i now have it overclocked to 3.4 ghz its the x2 240 volts are stock  temps are 33c. i had it at 3.5 but thats with ram 1/1 at 250mhz witch isnt any good. my rams tha proble. any way you shud have no problems overclocking  these with the temps


----------

